

Paul Graham on Mixergy : Video Link (working link) - nkh
http://www.justin.tv//mixergy#from-11.04,February-9-2010

======
nkh
This link will start later in the video:

<http://www.justin.tv//mixergy#from-11.05,February-9-2010>

------
paulgb
The link doesn't work for me, but this one does:
<http://www.justin.tv/clip/256d3b4ba66875ae>

(Interview starts at 8:40)

